# What are the best clothing stores in Australia?



## peachpink (Jan 13, 2022)

Looking to head to Australia shortly for 4 months and just want to have a few ideas for places to shop in store or online just in case I need some new clothes.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

peachpink said:


> Looking to head to Australia shortly for 4 months and just want to have a few ideas for places to shop in store or online just in case I need some new clothes.


It depends on what you want to pay. There are many clothes shops, easily found by using Google, or walking into shopping centres.

Kmart, Target and Big W are very popular for budget prices.

Ally Fashion, and similar are good for the younger generation.

What part of Australia you are going to can have an effect on recommendations. 

Many online options, but watch for delivery fees and sometimes long delivery times or wrong sizes etc.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

peachpink said:


> Looking to head to Australia shortly for 4 months and just want to have a few ideas for places to shop in store or online just in case I need some new clothes.


Personally you can't go past Pascalis Tailors, probably the best bespoke tailor in Sydney. I get all my shirts made at Zinc and Sons Zink and Sons | The Sydney home of bespoke tailoring. They do the extra firm french cuff that just rocks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Muzamil Anees said:


> Amazon for good clothing, Just check on.


The Australian Amazon site is https://www.amazon.com.au/


----------



## FitBoyAwesome (6 mo ago)

JandE said:


> It depends on what you want to pay. There are many clothes shops, easily found by using Google, or walking into shopping centers.
> 
> Kmart, Target and Big W are very popular for budget prices.
> 
> ...


Cotton on because I get a 50% off staff discount (as well as access to monthly uniform deals) so it's super cheap for basics and most of the stuff isn't too bad, especially the slim leg denim jeans, which I've been surprised with how long they last.

However, I buy my T-shirts from Uniqlo because cotton on T-shirts is of poor quality. After the first wash, they (cotton on T-shirts) begin to lose their shape almost immediately.

I also buy socks and underwear from Target because the quality is good for me (and cotton socks and undies are overpriced even with the staff discount) and a 7 pack of underwear is $25, which is a good deal.


----------



## salamatwisted4 (2 mo ago)

Thank you for all the advice; I hope I won't lose this thread in a few months because I plan a trip there and would like to buy new clothes. It will be a holiday with my boyfriend, and he said I would be able to update my wardrobe. We also are invited to a wedding this year, so I am thinking of buying a dress there. My boyfriend says he doesn't want to buy anything for him because he has all the clothes needed, but I want to surprise him with one of the Gentlemans Guru prom suits. I hope he likes my gift and won't be angry about spending my money on this. By the way, this store is really good because of the high quality and low prices.


----------



## JeromeTate (2 mo ago)

If you're looking for places to shop in Australia, I would definitely recommend checking out some of the local stores in the cities that you'll be visiting.


----------



## AbigayleHolland (2 mo ago)

Yeah, agree. In Sydney, there are plenty of great places to shop for clothes, whether you're looking for designer labels or more affordable options.


----------



## BradynSaunders (2 mo ago)

There are a few great places to shop for clothes in Australia, both in-store and online. For stores, check out some of the bigger department stores like Myer or David Jones, or try out some of the smaller boutique shops. Online, there are a few great Australian-based sites like The Iconic or ASOS, or you can always try shopping on international sites like Amazon or eBay. Last week I read about front closure bras amazon made from high-quality materials and bought myself two pairs! Whichever route you choose, you're sure to find some great clothes while you're in Australia!


----------

